# Nissan Cabster horse lorry



## Lucycn (25 October 2017)

Has anyone had one of these? Any particular issues I need to look out for? 
Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## turnbuckle (5 November 2017)

Would be very surprised if it had much of a payload with a body on.

Hardly ever seen one, don't think it's a good chassis AT ALL for a horsebox (though excellent at it's usual jobs).

Can you post a pic of the one you are looking at?


----------

